# Hawk Picture



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

First post over here in the photo section. You all have taken some incredible pictures! Compliments to the entire group!
I just wanted to share this shot of a hawk (Coopers?) that was visiting our bird feeder area over at Smith Point last week. He posed for about two hours and let us get within 10' of him. I never did see him fly off. gb


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Real nice.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good photo. I always like the look hawks and eagles have in their eyes.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice picture!

I don't think it's a Cooper's. Checking against my Sibley, it looks rather more like a juvenile Red-shouldered Hawk.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments....taken with a Nikon CoolpixP80 with flash.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice pic. I'd like to get a shot at him with the 7D and 300 2.8 and a 2x teleconverter.
Does he hang out around your place or was he just passing through?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I love cooperative subjects...


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Looks like he gave you a wink.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool pic. With the slight head tilt, he's thinking to himself, "You aren't seriously going to take another step are you?"


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Just looking again, is he winking or missing an eye? Something doesnt look right to me. That might explain why he is at the feeder. His depth perception might be off and is having a hard time catching pray.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Just looking again, is he winking or missing an eye? Something doesnt look right to me. That might explain why he is at the feeder. His depth perception might be off and is having a hard time catching pray.


Stargazer...you may be on to something. I must have missed it, but after looking at the other pics, the hawk does look like he has a eye issue. Thanks for the 'heads up'. jim


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope you don't mind, but I copied your photo and did a bit of cropping. It does appear that his pupil is quite different that that other side. Probably has very little or no vision on that side. Again a good photo. Thanks


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MW...no problem, thanks for doing that. I'm wondering if this is why we could get so close??? jg


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*First timer here*

This is a picture of a very young hawk I took in my front yard. He was about 3 feet off the ground and I was about 3 feet from him. He seemed "off" and I was concerned that he was sick. I called a raptor rescue group and they said that he probably flew into something and was just stunned. When they're young they can apparently be a bit clumsy. He's pretty young (look at his feet) He ended up flying away within an hour.


----------

